# Open tanks...advantages and disadvantages.



## oldbloke (1 Jun 2013)

These open tanks look really nice. But are there any disadvantages? I wonder about tiny amounts of water from spraybars and the like. Also, evaporation, and heat loss in colder weather.

Mine will be sat in the living room.

Thanks.


----------



## DanMac (1 Jun 2013)

I have had my open tank for 3 months so i cant really comment on changes in weather.

the only downside I can see is that I lose some water everyday, slightly annoying as i like mine filled within centimeters of the top. as a pure guess i would say I lose around 1 liter a day from my 54 liter tank.


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jun 2013)

Its easier to adjust light levels with an open top


----------



## Yo-han (1 Jun 2013)

I lose about 6-8 liter a week on a tank of almost 400L. No problem for me I guess. You will use some extra energy for heating yes, and the biggest disadvantage is the risk of fish/shrimp jumping out. 

The advantages, easier to work in your tank during maintenance without removing lights and hood. Also especially easy if you notice a small thing (like a dead leaf or whatever).when walking by. And of course the extra dimension... you can look into your tank from above as well!


----------



## Rich Jackson (2 Jun 2013)

I have open top tank but with a sump so evaporation isnt an issue for me as tank level doesnt change. much easier to work on for me, plus it was a marine setup before so no lid used for that.


----------



## mike455555 (2 Jun 2013)

Yo-han said:


> The advantages, easier to work in your tank during maintenance without removing lights and hood. Also especially easy if you notice a small thing (like a dead leaf or whatever).when walking by. And of course the extra dimension... you can look into your tank from above as well!


 
its also easier for things to fall into it, but open tops do look amazing


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2013)

Advantages - Looks better especially if complimented with nice gear such as glassware and suspended lighting. Open top gives additional viewing points. Exposed wood and planting add a further sense of nature too. Maintenance is easier.

Disadvantages - Water loss through evaporation and consequent mineral build up and limescale (negated by large frequent water changes or RO top-ups). Potential livestock suicides. More energy required to heat water.


----------



## oldbloke (2 Jun 2013)

Mmmmm.....decisions!!!!
I think it will have to be a lid job. Fortunately I can build it myself so it can be tailor made to suit.

New floor to lay this week, then work can begin on the wall unit which it's going to sit in. Apart from fish and plants, everything else is ready!

Many thanks all.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jun 2013)

all of the above 
evaporation can be resolved with a glass lid, i lose very little out of my 120 now compared to my old one without a glass lid.


----------



## CalebWM (2 Jun 2013)

Im assuming if you have cats it's not so good to have an open top tank


----------



## RynoParsons (2 Jun 2013)

i wont have a hood on my tanks again


----------



## clonitza (2 Jun 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Disadvantages - Water loss through evaporation and consequent mineral build up and limescale (negated by large frequent water changes or RO top-ups). Potential livestock suicides. More energy required to heat water.


 
Hi guys, not sure it's limescale, I think it's the biofilm gone dry, the glass stays almost clean after water evaporation when using skimmers. I did a thing I should've done a long time ago, I put a 3mm plexi lid on top of both aquariums and the evaporation is almost non existant, no dust going in the water and no more jumpy fish.


----------



## Nutty (2 Jun 2013)

does the lid get covered in condensation though? meaning you can't view clearly from above?


----------



## stu_ (2 Jun 2013)

clonitza said:


> I put a 3mm plexi lid on top of both aquariums and the evaporation is almost non existant, no dust going in the water and no more jumpy fish.


This obviously sounds like a good idea, in fact people mention lids over open topped a fair bit.
How does this work with glassware though, just cut the lid smaller in length leaving a gap?
May be a daft question, but can't say i've ever seen a pic of it in action...


----------



## oldbloke (2 Jun 2013)

Thats my decision up the chimney, then!

Don't know why I didn't think of a glass top as I've always done this even with hoods on to cut down on condensation.

Is there any chance the cat would drown/get frazzled by the electrics? If so it's OPEN!!!!!


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Jun 2013)

CalebWM said:


> Im assuming if you have cats it's not so good to have an open top tank


I have cats and open top they don't bother with it but they have been used to it sins they where kittens


----------



## clonitza (2 Jun 2013)

There's a bit of condensation, the light was off a long time ago.


----------



## flygja (3 Jun 2013)

I've had way too many fish and shrimp jump out and commit suicide. I've got an acrylic cover now on my 60 cm to prevent just that.

Also if you've got a hooded tank then running outlets and inlets will be a pain for most hoods.


----------



## oldbloke (3 Jun 2013)

Have to admit, I'm being persuaded towards open.

Any DIY plans, anyone?

Cheers.


----------

